# Authentic Felt Bikes?



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

I've been looking around at the AR 4 and 5. I found a site called KARTIKA CHANDRA from Indonesia that sells these bike WAY less than local shops. I could have the bike shipped for $157 and still save lots of money. My question about these bikes is are they real and legit? My first thought is that they are selling fakes but then I'm not sure where the frames are made and they may be made over seas somewhere allowing them to sell them cheaper. When looking at the return policy it states that all bikes are covered by the manufacturers warrenty which also makes me think they may be legit? Anyone have any details or experience this site or other similar sites?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

If they were real all of us would be getting our new rigs from there... Be careful mate cause if they are not the pain and suffering could be bad for your health. My bet would be if you dont have the money to spend on one retail...keep an eye on the second hand market or press your local for a deal.

I emailed them to see what sought of response i would get to the quality of their product just for shits and giggles.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

ETWN Stu said:


> If they were real all of us would be getting our new rigs from there... Be careful mate cause if they are not the pain and suffering could be bad for your health. My bet would be if you dont have the money to spend on one retail...keep an eye on the second hand market or press your local for a deal.
> 
> I emailed them to see what sought of response i would get to the quality of their product just for shits and giggles.



I e-mailed them about their bikes yesterday to see what they have to say. One thing I did notice is they may be discounted since they are all 2010 models.

As much as I'd like to think they are real I agree with you in that they are most likely fake. Any idea where felt frames are actually made?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

NFI but willing to bet it's not KARTIKA CHANDRA....or the carpark to the KARTIKA CHANDRA Hotel.

Check this link out from Wiki

http://2009.feltracing.com/09/content.aspx?catid=1540,5&pageid=1


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

*Read on another forum that it's a Scam*

Luckily I just talked to the guy at my local shop and they are running a special on the AR5 now anyways....may have to pull the trigger on a new setup!


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, its a scam, and there have been plenty of threads about these types of scams on a bunch of different forums, unfortunately they are all eventually moved to the classifieds feedback section, which few people ever visit or see. They really need to have some kind of sticky on every forum warning of these places, as is I would think it would be almost impossible a new member to casually wander across the thread.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Also dont forget, any felt bicycle authentic or not, if it's purchased through the internet the warranty is automatically voided. Read it online at Felt's Website.

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Inside-Felt/Support/Warranty.aspx


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

sdw5012 said:


> I e-mailed them about their bikes yesterday to see what they have to say. One thing I did notice is they may be discounted since they are all 2010 models.
> 
> As much as I'd like to think they are real I agree with you in that they are most likely fake. Any idea where felt frames are actually made?


Felt frame are made in Taiwan.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

I think it's safe to say I will not be purchasing a bike from this website! thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

sdw5012 said:


> I think it's safe to say I will not be purchasing a bike from this website! thanks for the input everyone.


Go local and help put food on your LBS owners plate:thumbsup:


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

You are gonna love the AR


----------

